# India vom Wildhaus BH



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes we finally got our BH, and really its about time. My career takes me away from home a great deal, but I refuse to give-up my passion, so Indy and I train when we can.

What I want to brag about isn't the BH at all, but rather the fact that over a month ago, Indy stepped into an uncovered floor register that a painter left off....she was sliced between her toes on a piece of sheet metal in the duct. For $400 of paint work, we spent over $1000 in Vet bills. No training for a month, as a foot is a tough heal. 

The Saturday before the trial, I sent Indy home with my friend Dianna (who completed IPO2 with Isis, Indy's sister at this trial)...Dianna is one of those folks we love to hate....Dog trainer extraordinaire, Certified Vet Tech, and all-round dog guru. Indy staying with Dianna was agreed between us (she offered and I jumped on it!!!) since I was jetting out of town on business until the following Friday (day before the trial).

Indy healed very well under a week of Dianna's care and she dropped Indy home Friday afternoon, while I flew into Detroit metro that evening and made it home late Friday night. 

Indy and I were up...out the door at 7am Saturday morning, and on the trial field at 10:30am. It was a gray day, about 39f, and an ice cold rain.

Long story short, after a month of no training, a solid week apart before and up to the trial, on a field she had never seen before, in crumy weather...*she passed*, and I was the dead weight that held her back! More than a significant portion of the Judge's critique had to do with handler errors.

Heck of a GSD....I love my Puppers...thanks Chris.





Thank you Jane!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations! I love Wildhaus dogs.


----------



## Eisa & the Wolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Very cool! They are so smart...I have a 5 month old female GSD (100% deaf) and a 2.5 month old male. Ironically, the deaf one is easier to train. Still, both are the smartest dogs I have ever had.  Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Wayne!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppers has your back Wayne!! You know this  You had a blast out there and it showed on both of your faces. Thats what it is all about.
Congrats on the B, She'll rock the 1 next. The gunshot will be your test. We'll have to desensitize you(not Indy....hehe)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Awesome news!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats!! The Wildhaus dogs are awesome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Wayne!!! Happy for you and India - well done!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome Wayne!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Way to go Wayne!!! 

:congratulations:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

:happyboogie: 

BIG congrats Wayne!! Sounds like you have one of those special girls!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG congratulations.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice story about a wonderful girl from a great kennel.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats, always an accomplishment to train and test by trialing. Good job.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Good girl Indy!
Glad, but not surprised to hear of it. No doubt she'll guide you through as many trials as you can make.


----------

